# 4/17/08 - Jackson County Volunteer Fire Department Provided Use of Fire Protection Eq



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Coalton Volunteer Fire Department of Jackson County will receive a 1984 Chevrolet four-wheel drive pickup truck through the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Forestry.

More...


----------

